# Is one beer a night bad?



## DICE (Dec 1, 2006)

I like to have a beer with dinner, pretty much every night.... what do ya think? And its not a light beer.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

Depends who you ask I guess. It's just one beer. It's not going to kill you.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

Since this is the Diet forum, people are going to say its not good cuz its not perfect.  However, I cant see ONE beer being bad.  At all.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2006)

What about 1 case a night. That isn't a problem is it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Up to 2 beers a day is fine.  No more though.  Just figure it into your daily caloric intake.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 1, 2006)

A good answer to this question is:

It isn't bad but it also isn't good. That being said I have 1-2 beers during my cheat meal, and don't have any negative effects from it. Then again, forgot which pro it was but I was reading the new flex, and he even says on his cheat days / meals he usually has a few beers.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What about 1 case a night. That isn't a problem is it?




If I'm not the one drinking it, no it's not. Not for me anyway.

Just because he drinks one beer a day doesn't mean he's going to turn into an alcoholic.

And of course one case is not good. One case of ANYTHING is not good, but we all know you know the that already...


----------



## danchubbz (Dec 2, 2006)

A lot of beers actually have maostly natural ingredients and one won't harm u at all, as mentioned earlier though their approx 200 cals a beer so don't forget to add it in!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 2, 2006)

19inchpump said:


> I like to have a beer with dinner, pretty much every night.... what do ya think? And its not a light beer.


In terms of health - it is not going to do you any harm (males can have up to 4 standard drinks a night, with at least 2 drink free nights a week, before it is classed as a 'harmful consumption').

In terms of dieting/calories - it depends on how much else you are eating each day.... And how 'clean' you want your calories to be... But personally, I am a  and I always prefer to chew my calories.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 2, 2006)

I have 3-4 beers, 5 nights a week before my main meal. Releases tension and helps me to sleep.

It's the smoking habit I need to axe.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I have 3-4 beers, 5 nights a week before my main meal. Releases tension and helps me to sleep.
> 
> It's the smoking habit I need to axe.



Stop smoking Jim! Did that help?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

Ditto.  Quit smoking man!  I did and I smoked 2 packs a day for close to 20 years.  I quit 14 years ago.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> It's the smoking habit I need to axe.



Stop it young man.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

Start a no smoking journal. Maybe if you keep track of it it will be easier to see the progress you make, plus we can all help with our cute little comments.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Start a no smoking journal. Maybe if you keep track of it it will be easier to see the progress you make, plus we can all help with our cute little comments.




My dad died of pancreatic cancer at 68 (about 10 years longer than I expect). Amoung major contributing factors... smoking.

I desparately want to get rid of this horrible self-affliction.

Refer to post: Training> Cry of the Wild.


I think somebody here can help push me on the right side of the razor's edge.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 3, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> My dad died of pancreatic cancer at 68 (about 10 years longer than I expect). Amoung major contributing factors... smoking.
> 
> I desparately want to get rid of this horrible self-affliction.
> 
> ...





That somebody is you!


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

largepkg said:


> That somebody is you!



Just looking for a bit of help from my friends.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2006)

I _like_ beer.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

"Underdog"

Who remembers that cartoon series? 


I'm gettin' old.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Dec 3, 2006)

There was a study posted in mens health (yes, again I'm reading those damn magazines from time to time) that mentioned the benefits of a single beer a night 5 times a week being a good thing.  The benefits of stress relief and associating it as a pleasurable activity yatta yatta.  Interestingly enough they said it was equally beneficial for women to have one beer a week, but not once a day like men.

It wasn't explained very well why 1 a day was good for men but not for women and 1 a week was good for women... but what can you expect from a magazine that dedicates 4 consecutive pages to ONE muscletech ad?

Anyone care to dig up a credible source on this?


----------

